# Honey Crisp Pie ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Sep 27, 2021)

The local store had large fantastic looking honey crisps this weekend. I REALLY LIKE honey crisp bread puddings. Of course I thought I made those up. That is posted here.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236249/fresh-apple-bread-pudding-with-caramel-sauce-foamheart








Or there was the delicious Apple Fritters!







BUT being the first beautiful weekend (even with all the debris and trash in the yard!) I went old school.

Apple Pie!!







Recipe you say? Seriously try this recipe and you'll never do another pie any other way! BTW, The recipes are copied from my own cookbook! Ain't that neat!

*Apple Pie ****





Best apple pie ever!
Yield: 6 or 8 slices
Prep Time: 30 mins.
Cook Time: 1 hour + 90 mins cooling (bare min.)
Total Time: 1 hour

*Ingredients:*

5large honey crisp apples (thinly sliced)1 1/2 tspscinnamon1 stickunsalted butter3 tbsall-purpose flour1/4 cupwater1 cupgranulated sugar1egg for egg wash
*Directions:*
Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Whisk in 3 Tbsp flour then simmer for 1 minute, whisking constantly. Whisk in 1/4 cup water, 1 cup sugar and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and continue simmering 3 minutes, whisking frequently then remove from heat.

Peel, core and thinly slice approx 5 cups of apples and place them in a large bowl. Sprinkle the top with 1 1/2 tsp cinnamon and toss to combine. Pour the sauce over the apples and stir to coat the apple slices. Note raisins, cranraisins, and/or pecans are very good adders.

Sprinkle your work surface with flour and roll out bottom pie crust to a 12" diameter circle. Wrap it around your rolling pin to transfer it to the 9" pie plate. Add apple mixture, mounding slightly in the center and being careful not to get the filling on the edges which would make it difficult to seal.

Roll second crust into an 11" round and cut into 10 even thickness strips using a pizza cutter. Arrange strips in a woven lattice pattern over the top (see video tutorial). Beat together 1 egg and 1 Tbsp water and brush the top with egg mixture.

Bake at 425˚F for 15 minutes. Reduce the heat to 350˚F and continue baking another 45 minutes or until apples are soft and filling is bubbling through the vents. Rest at room temp at least 1 hour before serving (over night is better).


Crust?? Light flaky buttery delicious! Of course its easy!

*Pie Crust (Kevin)*
Serves: 2
Flaky! Buttery! Tender!
Yield: Two crusts
Prep Time: 20 mins.
Cook Time: 2 hours at 375
Total Time: 2 hours 35 minutes

*Ingredients:*

1/3 cupbutter unsalted1/3 cupCold lard1 tablespoonsugar (if not a savory pie)1 pinchsalt2 cupsUnbleached flour7 tablespoonsIce Cold water Approx.1/4 teaspoonbaking powder2 capsApple Cider vinegar
*Directions:*
Refridgerate all items and ingrediants for 30 mins before starting. Sift dry ingrediants into bowl, cut lard and butter into 1/2 " pieces and add to flour w/ baking soda. With a pastry blender, knives, fork or fingers cut into flour.

Add approx 7 Tablespoons ice water w/ vinegar and gently turn in, now comes the experience. Add more if needed. LOL Until its possible for it to bind. Don't add too much or over mix. Put in plastic wrap, Refrigerate for 1/2 hour min. to hydrate, a day or two is better.

Don't forget the eggwash before placing in the oven.


Try it you'll love it, and you might even enjoy making it.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 27, 2021)

That's some fine looking baked goods, thanks for sharing recipes


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 27, 2021)

Now I see how you really roll. You are a Baker /  Smoker
Just beautiful, I love apples any way they can be cooked.
And like I said just beautiful.

My dwarf trees are ready to be picked , so I see some pies coming soon, and crisps, and more Jam, etc etc  

David


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2021)

Fantastic .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 27, 2021)

Whoa!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2021)

Man those all look to die for!!!! We always thought Honeycrisp and Pink Lady were the greatest apples. Bread pudding was always a big favorite of mine.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 27, 2021)

Kevin, Thanks for sharing your recipes !


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeeeehaaa!!!
I don't think that's even legal---Too Tasty!!
Looks Awesome, Foamy!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2021)

foamheart said:


> With a pastry blender, knives, fork or *fingers* cut into flour.


I can still see my grandmother and great grandmother doing this to make biscuits, cakes, pies, etc. There was no other way for them. What great memories you've brought to the front for me.

The bread pudding, pie, and fritters all look fantastic...


----------



## olaf (Sep 27, 2021)

Honeycrisp makes the best pie. I have a honeycrisp tree but have to share with the deer.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 27, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 28, 2021)

That looks excellent, reminds me of my gma 's apple pie. I wish i would have played more attention when she was making them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 28, 2021)

Now that is an awesome way of life just beautiful desserts.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man those all look to die for!!!! We always thought Honeycrisp and Pink Lady were the greatest apples. Bread pudding was always a big favorite of mine.



Thanks, oh yeah and that caramel sauce topping is the bees knees.



Brokenhandle said:


> Perfectly done to my liking! Nice job as always!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you, I don't remember ever turning pie down, even the second and third slice....LOL



smokerjim said:


> That's some fine looking baked goods, thanks for sharing recipes



Thank you, Those are some totally awesome recipes. My neice's daughter asked my sister for an apple pie for her birthday (her favorite), my Sister called and asked for the recipe. LOL



DRKsmoking said:


> Now I see how you really roll. You are a Baker /  Smoker
> Just beautiful, I love apples any way they can be cooked.
> And like I said just beautiful.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Kewl you'll have plenty to do all kinds of good stuff with.  I make apple freezer jelly, sometimes I add a little caramel extract to it and folks really like caramel apple jelly.  Makes a good PB & J sandwich!



chopsaw said:


> Fantastic .



Thank you.



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Whoa!



 Thank you.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 28, 2021)

And being that I liked your Goldies Irish cream recipe so much... don't forget about the apple pie for the chewing impaired! In it's liquid form!

Ryan


----------



## foamheart (Sep 29, 2021)

olaf said:


> Honeycrisp makes the best pie. I have a honeycrisp tree but have to share with the deer.



I complain alot about animals and birds in the garden, I wish they would learn to eat some of the produce that isn't the biggest and nicest. LOL  But I just try and plant more next year to share. You'll never win at it though. 



jcam222 said:


> Man those all look to die for!!!! We always thought Honeycrisp and Pink Lady were the greatest apples. Bread pudding was always a big favorite of mine.



Thank you, Thats a really good and easy bread pudding recipe.



crazymoon said:


> Kevin, Thanks for sharing your recipes !



You are most welcome my friend.



Bearcarver said:


> Yeeeehaaa!!!
> I don't think that's even legal---Too Tasty!!
> Looks Awesome, Foamy!
> Like.
> ...



Thank you Bear, I think its about time for some rassberry fluff, don't you??



GonnaSmoke said:


> I can still see my grandmother and great grandmother doing this to make biscuits, cakes, pies, etc. There was no other way for them. What great memories you've brought to the front for me.
> The bread pudding, pie, and fritters all look fantastic...



Thank you. Memories are are wonderful things. I'm glad it bought you some good ones.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 29, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I make apple freezer jelly, sometimes I add a little caramel extract to it and folks really like caramel apple jelly.



Now that sounds good. I posted here my Dutch Apple Pie Jam. I can see a twist to that now with some caramel extract
Thank you 

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 2, 2021)

Those all look fantastic, Kev.  I've never eat a honey crisp, but I'm sure going to try out this recipe.
Thanks for the recipe.
Gary


----------



## foamheart (Oct 2, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> And being that I liked your Goldies Irish cream recipe so much... don't forget about the apple pie for the chewing impaired! In it's liquid form!
> 
> Ryan



You don't know how funny that is...... LOL  Biggest thing I miss is NUTs!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 2, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Those all look fantastic, Kev.  I've never eat a honey crisp, but I'm sure going to try out this recipe.
> Thanks for the recipe.
> Gary



Thanks my friend.
You must search some out, they'll make you throw rocks at other apples. I know, I know, but I know they grow them up in Minn and Wis.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 2, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Now that sounds good. I posted here my Dutch Apple Pie Jam. I can see a twist to that now with some caramel extract
> Thank you
> 
> David



I'll even let ya take credit for it. People will be amazed. I specialize in strange jellys. I make some watermelon, corn cob, folks like the peach vanilla, etc.... The corn cob is made with corn cobs and is surprizingly excellent, different but really good.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 2, 2021)

Your posts are epic! You need to publish a Foamheart recipe book! I’d buy it, thank you for sharing Sir!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 2, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Your posts are epic! You need to publish a Foamheart recipe book! I’d buy it, thank you for sharing Sir!



Thank you

I am just strange and I never mention the epic fails. LOL


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 2, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I am just strange and I never mention the epic fails. LOL


I’d buy that book too!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I'll even let ya take credit for it. People will be amazed. I specialize in strange jellys. I make some watermelon, corn cob, folks like the peach vanilla, etc.... The corn cob is made with corn cobs and is surprizingly excellent, different but really good.



  Thanks, but is your corn cob jelly on here SMF, that does sound different. I would like to look that
over and see if I could put that in my jelly/jam list of winter shelf supplies

Went out to check on my grapes because they were almost ready for my jam,
Something only let me 10  f***ing grapes. Oh well next year the bastards.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

I found it Foam on an older post, I will try it and let you know, thanks

David


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> I found it Foam on an older post, I will try it and let you know, thanks
> 
> David



Seriously I like it. The watermelon is more like a jellied "Jolly Roger" candy than a jelly (or so I am told), But just sit a jar on the table with some spoons and watch you your grandkids go wild!  Your kids will love you.... ROFLMAO!


----------

